# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > Sharepoint > برنامه نویسی شیرپوینت (Sharepoint Development) >  چگونه می توان یک helpdesk درsharepoint ایجاد کرد

## karimi84

با سلام
چگونه می توان یک helpdesk درsharepoint ایجاد کرد

----------


## amin1softco

این اسلاید رو دانلود کنید 
Office SharePoint 2007 Document: Creating a basic Help Desk solution using SharePoint and InfoPath
http://www.microsoft.com/download/en....aspx?id=16367

----------

